# Leute machen  mit mir.....



## Aloa (2. Dezember 2003)

In mein Gästebuch schreiben andauernd Leute rein die mich beschimpfen und belästigen usw.
Ich hab keine Lust mehr die immer zu löschen.
Und nicht nur bei mir. Mehrere meiner Freunde sind auch davon betroffen und das ist immer der gleiche.
Als Homepage gibt er immer die gleiche an. Das ist ein Link wo sich dann ganz viele Fenster öffnen.
ich bin natürlich rauf gegangen und hatte nach meinem Antivirus programm nen Trojaner den ich gleich weggemacht habe.
Ich hab jemanden in verdacht aber ich kann es ja so gut wie garnicht rasufinden.

Ein Freund von mir hat Neotrace und wir haben versucht mit den IP´s was anzufangen aber es hilft uns nicht weiter.

Liebes Tutorials.de-team. Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr für mich die angegebenen Ip´s rausfindet oder mir einen Tip gebt wie man das macht.
Ich bedanke mich im vorraus.

Hier die IP´s:
217.80.17.51
62.226.215.32

Falls ihr es rausfindet und es nicht auf der  Homepage veröffentlichen wollt könnt ihr mir eine E-mail an A-lex-is@gmx.de schreiben.

danke


----------



## Free Faq (2. Dezember 2003)

Hab Neotarce jetzt nicht installiert, aber der zeigt euch doch sicher den Provider an?
Schreib denen eine EMail mit deinem Problem. Die werden schon wissen, ob sie dir die Privaten Daten weiter geben oder nicht.
Die Page auf die verlinkt wird, ist die eine öffentliche?
Oder könnte die von ihm sein? -->
Man kann von jeder Homepage schnell den Besitzer samt Adresse herausfinden,...


----------



## SilentWarrior (2. Dezember 2003)

Hi

Hätte noch einen anderen Tipp, da ich das Problem selbst mal hatte (bzw. bald wieder haben werde  ). Das geht aber nur mit dieser IP: 62.226.215.32. Das ist nämlich eine feste IP (Kabel oder sowas), deshalb kannst du die einfach vor jeder MySQL-Abfrage sperren (ich geh jetzt einfach mal ganz frech davon aus, dass dein GB selbstgecodet ist), dann ist der Typ ziemlich aufgeschmissen.

Beste Grüsse,

ein mitfühlender SilentWarrior


----------



## Fabian H (2. Dezember 2003)

Der nächste Knoten liegt in Hamburg:
http://jan.kneschke.de/projects/localizer/localizer_geo.php?query=62.226.215.32

Entweder, der Typ lässt alle ICMP Pakete blocken, oder er ist gerade nicht online.
Denn weder ein Ping, noch ein Portscann funktionieren.

Mehr kann ich mit meinem Wissen und mit meinen Mitteln leider auch nicht herausfinden 

Im Notfall Provider fragen, oder, wie SilentWarrior schon sagte, die IP einfach sperren.


----------



## Aloa (2. Dezember 2003)

Ich weiss ja nicht wie das geht IPs sperren.


Kann mir das jemand erklären


----------



## SilentWarrior (2. Dezember 2003)

Hm die Frage ist natürlich, ob du dein GB selbst programmiert hast oder nicht. Falls nein, musst du evtl. mal den Anbieter fragen, ob und wie das geht. Ansonsten einfach vor jede MySQL-INSERT-Abfrage folgendes:
	
	
	



```
if ($_SERVER["REMOTE_ADDR"] != "62.226.215.32") {
    // Hier dann die MySQL-Abfrage
}
```


----------



## Aloa (3. Dezember 2003)

ne ich hab nicht das gaestebuch selber gemacht.
Aber halt meine seite ich weiss nur grad nicht ob mein anbieter php unterstütz sonst würd ich das machn. ich schau mal 
danke


----------



## Martin Schaefer (3. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

falls es sich um eine feste IP handelt bei dem zweiten genannten, dann handelt
es sich um einen, der sich in irgendeiner Form für Thailand interessiert.

Allerdings halte ich es für eher unwahrscheinlich, dass es eine feste IP ist,
da es sich um einen T-online-Zugang handelt. Aber gut, man weiß ja nie.

Die email-Adresse von T-online für Verstöße:
abuse@t-ipnet.de

Der Browser, den derjenige nutzt:
"Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; .NET CLR 1.0.3705)" 

Keine Ahnung, ob dich das weiterbringt.

toitoitoi
Martin


----------



## Aloa (4. Dezember 2003)

Wieso Thailand.
Ich hab auch gemerkt, dass sich die IP imemr abwechselt weil bei meinen freunden schreibt der auch immer rein und es ist immer ne andere IP die sich aber ein bisschen ähnelt.

Und heisst das, dass derjeniege Mozilla nutz weil eigenbtlich kenn ich keinen von meinen Leuten der Mozilla hat.

Zu silentWarrior: mein Anbieter ist leider nicht php und MySQL-Patibel.

Naja....wird schon


----------



## Free Faq (4. Dezember 2003)

Vielleicht in Perl? ( *.cgi )
Vielleicht sagst du uns, woher du das GuestBook hast?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (4. Dezember 2003)

> Und heisst das, dass derjeniege Mozilla nutz weil eigenbtlich kenn ich keinen von meinen Leuten der Mozilla hat.



Martin hat ja auch geschrieben dass der auch IE 6.0 und Zeugs kompatibel ist, und meiner Erfahrung nach, müßte, wenn sowas da steht mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sein Browser der IE sein.


----------



## Fabian H (4. Dezember 2003)

> Und heisst das, dass derjeniege Mozilla nutz weil eigenbtlich kenn ich keinen von meinen Leuten der Mozilla hat.


Wer sagt, dass er mit Mozilla surft?


```
Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; .NET CLR 1.0.3705)
```
Bedeutet nur, dass der Browser kompatibel mit Mozilla kompatibel ist.
_MSIE 6.0_ ist das Schlüsselwort: heißt, dass es sich um einen Internet Explorer 6 handelt.

Windows NT 5.1 ist WIndows XP

Der String kann aber auch gefälscht sein.


----------

